# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  رمز گشایی و یا شکستن قفل

## ali mori

سلام دوستان. یکسری فیلم دارم که با برنامه ThunderSoft DRM Protection  قفل گذاری شده و پسوند exe داره. برنامه ای هستش ک پسورد این فایلها رو رمز گشایی کنم یا فیلمهای داخل این فایل exe رو دکریپت کنم؟

----------


## ali mori

کسی بلد نیست؟

----------


## ali mori

دوستان بخدا کارم گیره. کمک کنین.

----------


## ali mori

کسی برنامه ThunderSoft DRM decrypter رو داره؟

----------


## ali mori

> کسی برنامه ThunderSoft DRM decrypter رو داره؟


دوستان کمک

----------


## ali mori

دوستان کمک

----------


## parsidev

> سلام دوستان. یکسری فیلم دارم که با برنامه ThunderSoft DRM Protection  قفل گذاری شده و پسوند exe داره. برنامه ای هستش ک پسورد این فایلها رو رمز گشایی کنم یا فیلمهای داخل این فایل exe رو دکریپت کنم؟


یکی از کم حجم ترین فیلم ها رو آپلود کنید و لینکشو قرار بدین تا دانلود و بررسی کنم تا اگه امکان استخراج داشته باشه خدمتتون عرض کنم

----------


## ali mori

> یکی از کم حجم ترین فیلم ها رو آپلود کنید و لینکشو قرار بدین تا دانلود و بررسی کنم تا اگه امکان استخراج داشته باشه خدمتتون عرض کنم


کجا اپلود کنم؟

----------


## parsidev

هرجا که اجازه آپلود به اون حجم روبده
من نمی دونم حجم کمترین فایلتون چقدره
picofile رو می تونید چک کنید یا اگه سایت شخصی دارید روی سایت شخصی آپلود و لینکش رو بدین

----------


## ali mori

هم اینجا اپ میکنم

----------

